

Show HN: Fastblr – Running Shoes Marketplace - bbgferreira
http://www.fastblr.com/

======
jmarranz
Going to repeat the success of
[http://www.runnics.com/](http://www.runnics.com/) (Spain market) in USA...

------
dang
It's against the rules to solicit votes for your HN posts.

~~~
bbgferreira
You're right, dang - I just took a look at FAQ now. It appears that the
submission could have been penalized because we shared it among our friends
and specifically asked for upvotes.

------
barbaclu
Great

~~~
bbgferreira
Thanks! We're still adding catalogue: more brands and shops. It's been quite
challenging to "normalize" shoe colors from 13 retailers, part of the work is
manual. You can read how the backend works here:
[http://www.fastblr.com/blog/how-works-a-price-comparison-
eng...](http://www.fastblr.com/blog/how-works-a-price-comparison-engine/)

